# Pet hates.



## Digit (5 Mar 2009)

We all have 'em, what's yours?
Mine is my wife's insistence on wiping a paint brush on the rim of the can so that the lid won't seal then complaining that the paint's gone hard!

Roy.


----------



## Rich (5 Mar 2009)

That's why I do the painting and leave the prepwork to the boss.

Rich.


----------



## Karl (5 Mar 2009)

1 - HGV drivers who insist on driving in the middle lane of the motorway, doing .000001 MPH more than the HGV they are trying to overtake, thereby causing all normal traffic to take the outside lane. I wonder how many accidents are caused by this every year.

2 - cyclists who insist on riding side by side on narrow, winding country lanes. 

Not that I get road rage or anything.....  

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Digit (5 Mar 2009)

I cannot get the wife to simply dip the brush less deeply into the damn paint!
Must be a woman thing Rich.

Roy.


----------



## rileytoolworks (5 Mar 2009)

Digit. Seems your pet hate is also one of mine. Also, not cleaning out the brush when finished.
Got me into trouble not so long ago....

ME: What the [email protected]%k? Why didn't you wash the brush? Do you know how much that cost (a VERY nice Purdy).
SWMBO: No. How much was it?

You can probably guess the rest...


----------



## Digit (5 Mar 2009)

My son tends to treat paint brushes as throw away items!

Roy.


----------



## Ironballs (5 Mar 2009)

I have to follow her after every paint job to clean brushes. Apparently wrapping a brush in cling film and leaving it for 2 months is a legitimate alternative to cleaning the paint off and drying. I've given up buying decent quality brushes


----------



## Digit (5 Mar 2009)

Like I said, must be a woman thing!

Roy.


----------



## RogerS (5 Mar 2009)

Digit":3nlktfb9 said:


> Like I said, must be a woman thing!
> 
> Roy.



Nope. SWMBO has her own brushes and which she cleans religiously every day after painting. Can't fault her.


----------



## Digit (5 Mar 2009)

Shows what training can do! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## woodbloke (5 Mar 2009)

Drivers using a hand held mobile 'fone :evil: or those who overtake me too closely when I'm on the Blokebike - Rob


----------



## motownmartin (5 Mar 2009)

Digit":3l8d8jww said:


> Shows what training can do! :lol:
> 
> Roy.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Very good Roy, i'm amazed that she paints everyday


----------



## motownmartin (5 Mar 2009)

A dual carriageway is coned off down to one lane, theres a sign telling you its going to be in 400m at 300m you join the queue but there is still a number of cars that pass you and push there way in further down making your wait in the queue even longer :evil:


----------



## Grinding One (5 Mar 2009)

Being told its time to paint,after pointing out the can says it is a 20 year paint  Got out of painting so far....


----------



## Digit (5 Mar 2009)

That's sneaky!

Roy.


----------



## The Shark (6 Mar 2009)

SWMBO leaving washing up in the bowl to soak for so long that the water goes cold, the bubbles disappear and a film of scum forms on the top of the water. :twisted: 

Malc


----------



## Digit (6 Mar 2009)

Come along ladies, we chaps can't all be perfect!

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (6 Mar 2009)

Pet Hate : - 

Shop assistants that throw your change down on the counter.


several times I've retrieved it . gone and picked up something else in the shop ( that I dont really need )... and when they say " 99p" or whatever the cost, throw the money all over the counter.
Usually meets with a shocked open mouthed stare..
To which I will say... " no, I didn't like it either, bye "

Don't suppose it does any good in teaching the person .. but it satisfies the need for revenge ! :twisted:


----------



## newt (6 Mar 2009)

Middle lane motorway drivers who will not move over and are also on the bloody phone.


----------



## matt (6 Mar 2009)

Oh yeah - hate drivers using their mobile phones. Find myself fighting the urge to drive in to them.

In fact I despise arrogant drivers. Anyone who is a self-confessed "good driver" or drivers who regale in how fast they drive. And drivers who glare and wag their heads while waiting like they've never pulled across one lane of the road (when it became clear) in an effort to actually get out of a side turning.

Irrational pet hates... 
"Loose" spelt as "lose". 
Listening to other people's lives, lived out as the one side of a mobile phone conversation - usually on the train.

Don't get me started...


----------



## seanybaby (6 Mar 2009)

People up your buttocks! :lol: 

Maybe i just drive too slow for a young driver. Had a lorry with some kind of petrol looking container on the back following me at 50mph at about 2 car lengths. I got so pineappled i slowed down, then he starts flashing his lights, so i slowed down to 20mph on a 60 road and he got even closer! Also white vans seem to be up my rectum every morning i go to work as well.

This thread has lots of driving comments :lol:


----------



## Gower (6 Mar 2009)

Motorists that sit in the centre lane. Karl, regarding HGV drivers in middle lane, I suggest fitting a speed limiter to your car and see how you get on, but I do agree, it can be annoying. Just as well the poor old car driver can resort to the outside lane unlike the HGV driver.
Cheers,
Jim


----------



## woodbloke (7 Mar 2009)

Lots of driving comments about folk in the middle lane. However, the *legal* limit on motorways in the UK is 70mph and 60 on other roads. Assuming that big lorries sit in the nearside lane at 55mph (which is the most fuel efficient speed) around about 60ish seems to be a good speed to sit in the middle lane...irritating I know, but that's what I do. That leaves the speed merchants the outside lane to go past at 70, or does everyone admit to breaking the law? - Rob


----------



## TrimTheKing (7 Mar 2009)

My issue with middle lane drivers is the people who, when the motorway is absolutely clear of cars sit at 60 in the middle lane. I admit to, on many occasions, travelling at 70 in the inside lane right up until I am within a couple of car lengths of them, indicating and crossing to outside lane in one movement (when safe to do so obviously) then indicating immediately after overtaking them and getting into the inside lane again as quickly as possible.

It's amazing how many times this results in the hogger immediately realising my intentions and pulling over into the inside lane.

Aggressive? Maybe, but it sure gets the point across...

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Gower (7 Mar 2009)

I was under the impression that staying in any lane other than the inside was illegal inasmuch as 2nd and 3rd lanes were for overtaking and that if the inner lane is free, you should use it. I could be wrong. I'll check with my granddaughter who is just sitting her driving test! I think the main problem with people selfishly hogging the centre lane, is that it makes it more difficult for someone trying to pull out to overtake slower traffic. As for the smug self satisfaction of people sitting at below the limit in the centre lane when the inner lane is empty - words fail me! Nothing personal in these observations, you understand!
Cheers,
Jim


----------



## TrimTheKing (7 Mar 2009)

Gower":1smg79mv said:
 

> I was under the impression that staying in any lane other than the inside was illegal inasmuch as 2nd and 3rd lanes were for overtaking and that if the inner lane is free, you should use it.


That was my understanding also.

Mark


----------



## Grinding One (7 Mar 2009)

People at the store counting their money to buy their goods only to fine they have to little(not enough to purchase)get their credit card out,rejected,then want to pass a personel check...really??While I am two guys back from forever..The people in front of me have tried to buy everything in the store ,baskets overflowing,then they get out another stores coupons (Matching sales)then they pay with food stamps ,when will I get out of there with my Ice cream??There should be a cash only isle....


----------



## Digit (7 Mar 2009)

Or elderly ladies who won't open their purse till the bill is handed to them then rummage around for the cash, usually followed by remaining in the line whilst they stuff everything back in it again!
They never seem to have the cash to hand.

Roy.


----------



## flying haggis (7 Mar 2009)

woodbloke":2ckq7fgs said:


> Lots of driving comments about folk in the middle lane. However, the *legal* limit on motorways in the UK is 70mph and 60 on other roads. Assuming that big lorries sit in the nearside lane at 55mph (which is the most fuel efficient speed) around about 60ish seems to be a good speed to sit in the middle lane...irritating I know, but that's what I do. That leaves the speed merchants the outside lane to go past at 70, or does everyone admit to breaking the law? - Rob



as a driver of HGVs we dont sit at 55mph because it is the most fuel efficient speed (unless we are owner drivers, somebody else is paying for the fuel anyway)it is because we have limiters fitted to the truck that dont allow us to go any faster than 56mph despite the legal limit for an HGV on a motorway being 60mph. how many members on here who drive a transit sized vehicle realise that the speed limit for them on A roads is 50mph and on dual carriageways 60mph not the 60mph on other roads as stated above


----------



## Doctor (7 Mar 2009)

You guys need to chill out a bit, seem to be getting your knickers in a twist over nothing.

However, don't get me going about dog pooh on pavements


----------



## aldel (7 Mar 2009)

Driving in the middle lane is not illegal. 
From the highway code: 

238. You should drive in the left-hand lane if the road ahead is clear. If you are overtaking a number of slower moving vehicles it may be safer to remain in the centre or outer lanes until the manoeuvre is completed rather than continually changing lanes. Return to the left-hand lane once you have overtaken all the vehicles or if you are delaying traffic behind you. Slow moving or speed restricted vehicles should always remain in the left-hand lane of the carriageway unless overtaking. You MUST NOT drive on the hard shoulder except in an emergency or if directed to do so by signs. 

However you should return to the inside lane if there are no slow moving vehicles. ( Which there nearly always are!) 
The outside lane is described as an overtaking lane only but not the central lane. So middle lane hoggers are not breaking the law but could be open to police action if the inside lane is clear. 
Staying in the outside lane is illegal. 

70 on motorways only yet most think dual carriageways are 70 too. (60 mph) There is confusionand many police officers I have asked seem to think 70 is the standard maximum on all but A roads. (60) 

The highway code is a bit vague about middle lane driving legalities. 

Aldel


----------



## MikeG. (7 Mar 2009)

Hang on a minute!!!!! Don't put your copy of the highway code away just yet.......

The national speed limit applies to duel carriageways unless otherwise stated, and that is 70!

Surely?

Mike


----------



## Digit (7 Mar 2009)

> The national speed limit applies to duel carriageways unless otherwise stated, and that is 70!



Correct Mike. Around here with elderly ladies up front, about 35!

Roy.


----------



## aldel (8 Mar 2009)

> A dual carriage way is defined by a barrier or curb in between the lanes of traffic travelling in opposite directions, ie Central reservation on a motorway, hedge or raised curb on an A road. On these dual carriage ways the national speed limit is 70 MPH unless marked otherwise. This is a very relevant factor, as if there is no barrier the speed limit is 60 MPH.



Handed to me by someone who had to attend a speed awareness course for doing 70 on a local dual carriageway and a favourite haunt of the radar revenue vans.

take care!


----------



## flying haggis (8 Mar 2009)

Mike Garnham":rabi9ku6 said:


> Hang on a minute!!!!! Don't put your copy of the highway code away just yet.......
> 
> The national speed limit applies to duel carriageways unless otherwise stated, and that is 70!
> 
> ...



In a car yes, but I mentioned in a transit size van then it is 60mph. One of our staff got nicked in our transit for 70 on a dual carriageway.


----------



## Jenx (9 Mar 2009)

I recall having this discussion at work a few years ago....

My thinking was that a dual carriageway was 70, but another lad was adamant that it was in fact 60, _'unless otherwise stated' _ .....
I seem to remember being adamant that I was right - only to learn I was wrong. ... I think he produced a highway code book at the time...

From memory - he'd said that the only 'statutory 70' was a motorway..
( which can indeed sometimes be only 2 lanes.. the M90 being a good example )... and that a dual carriage way, despite having 2 lanes, was classified as an A-Road, and therefore subject to a 60mph limit.

The discussion now has me wondering again ! 
worthy of a check ? :?: ?


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (9 Mar 2009)

People who can always get it cheaper than you..
That self satisfying smugness they get in telling you, you should
ave gone to X shop as it is cheaper or!.. or! they know a mate who 
could have got one cheaper if you'd asked..


----------



## lurker (9 Mar 2009)

Something that I have recently noticed & now irrationally makes me furious :twisted: 

You know those yellow diversion signs?
They often refer to "HGV's" - Hello, you dumb cretins in the Transport Ministry: there is no f***ing apostrophe !!!!!!


----------



## Peter T (9 Mar 2009)

aldel":3ckgmhxm said:


> Driving in the middle lane is not illegal.
> From the highway code:
> 
> 238. You should drive in the left-hand lane if the road ahead is clear. If you are overtaking a number of slower moving vehicles it may be safer to remain in the centre or outer lanes until the manoeuvre is completed rather than continually changing lanes. Return to the left-hand lane once you have overtaken all the vehicles or if you are delaying traffic behind you. Slow moving or speed restricted vehicles should always remain in the left-hand lane of the carriageway unless overtaking. You MUST NOT drive on the hard shoulder except in an emergency or if directed to do so by signs.
> ...



I have to admit that, on a 3 lane motorway, I usually drive in the middle lane.

My two main reasons for doing this are (1) the left is usually full of lorries and (2) the left lane is usually so badly damaged by said lorries as to render it unusable to anything but these lorries.

Having said this, it's not usually me that's holding people up!!


----------



## TrimTheKing (9 Mar 2009)

Jenx":2yftho0y said:


> ( which can indeed sometimes be only 2 lanes.. the M90 being a good example )...


There is at least one Motorway (can't for the life of me remember which one though) in the UK that is only a single lane!

Going to Google it now.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## cambournepete (9 Mar 2009)

I hate people who drive slowly hogging the middle lane when the inside lane is clear.

I REALLY hate people who drive slowly hogging the middle lane when I'm towing my trailer and they won't budge and I can't get past without breaking the law, so I'm stuck...

The inside lane is the place to be unless there a really good reason not to...


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 Mar 2009)

The National Speed limit used to be 70. It was reduced to 60 in 1978. Dual carriage ways are an exception.

They are planning to reduce it further to 50, according to:
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/drivin ... 864847.ece

Cheers
Steve


----------



## cambournepete (9 Mar 2009)

Steve Maskery":1gblca8b said:


> They are planning to reduce it further to 50


They've done this on some of the roads near Taunton.
From what I can see while driving on them it's made them no safer, they just take longer.
Personally I'm not convinced that absolute speed kills anyway - it's driving like a complete twit that kills and that won't change whatever the speed limit. The A14 near hasn't got any better since they introduced average speed cameras.

Sounds like just another revenue raising exercise. They'll start charging tolls for all dual carriageways and motorways and then fine us for straying slightly over a speed limit that is too low for the road.

And surely installing more and more of these average speed cameras is an infringement of our civil liberties?

Maybe we'll all have to buy reflective paint for our number plates...

Big Brother here we come.


----------



## Argee (9 Mar 2009)

I don't think I've got *any *pet hates. Well, apart from:

Two news-readers - why on Earth are they needed? Never mind that we've followed the USA - the *question *still remains.

The appalling phraseology of so-called "weather presenters," including "spits and spots," "cloud bubbling up," "those temperatures" (temperature is a singular word), "as we go through the day," "if you're heading out" and so on, _ad nauseam.
_
"Over to you, Carol (or Hugh, or whoever)." I don't care who the presenter is, nor do I need, or want, to know their name, thank you.

"Thank you *very much indeed*," said by the autocue slave in the studio to an OB reporter. Why? - it's their job and they've just delivered a mediocre summary of stuff the studio moron has already outlined. What are you going to say to them if they deliver something *really *out of the ordinary?

"Still to come ... " Who cares? Just read it. Why to we have to be told what we're to *be *told, then be *told *it, then be told what we've *been *told? I have an attention span slightly exceeding that of an amoeba and I *certainly *don't need to be told that I'm going to get a weather forecast in 15 minutes. I KNOW where the forecast comes in relation to the overall running order, thanks.

The lack of the most basic and obvious continuity.

Factual errors and fictitious nouns, such as "contains linen extract" or "the scent of diamonds," "Bifidus Actiregularis" (a marketing name, generated by Danone).

"A report to be published tomorrow is expected to say ... " Well, WAIT UNTIL TOMORROW and tell us *exactly what it said*, that way we'll get news, not speculation. This is becoming so prevalent, I wonder that programme titles are not changed to "The Nine 0'clock Speculation" and "Speculation at Ten."

So, nothing winds me up at all, really. 

Ray


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 Mar 2009)

Ray, Ray, go for a drive, mate!

S


----------



## wizer (9 Mar 2009)

spooky Ray. I have just been in a particularly famous weather journalist's office. The contrast between the 'TV Face' and the real persona is quite extreme! :shock:


----------



## Digit (9 Mar 2009)

If we're going to talk about the English language Ray the one that really grates on my nerves is the oft repeated mantra on the police programmes of 'I ain't done nuffing!'
Makes me scream every time!

Roy.


----------



## TrimTheKing (9 Mar 2009)

Digit":2hs0k52o said:


> If we're going to talk about the English language Ray the one that really grates on my nerves is the oft repeated mantra on the police programmes of 'I ain't done nuffing!'
> Makes me scream every time!
> 
> Roy.


Roy, I think you will find the correct vernacular is 'I ain't done nuffink' 

Mark


----------



## Jenx (9 Mar 2009)

Or... Language wise -- ,

Why do people, when positioning something , insist on saying _'oriented' _.. the word is _Orientated _!! derived from_ "Orientation"_...

or blah blah etc etc.. for no_ Pacific _reason !! ... ? ? ? ? isn't _pacific_ an ocean ? is _'specific' _ that difficult a word to get ones head around ?

... and just What on earth is a _"Cee-change ?"_ .. the expression is a _Key Change_ , derived from a musical action of changing key, halfways through a piece of music.

.. ( football commentators mostly )... _" Early Doors" ? _... what ?????
_'Early Days'_ yes.. fair enough.. 

_"Loose" _ means something has become slack in its fit ... _'Lose'_
on the other hand, means 'misplaced / lost' etc, or the anthesis of _'win' _ .. a person of poor fortune, or someone who did not "win" is a _'Loser'_, not as is seen often, a _'Looser'_...

Grrrr.. I have only a very basic education.. but I do have a reasonable grasp on the Queen's english.. its not hard !! :wink: :twisted:


----------



## TrimTheKing (9 Mar 2009)

Jenx":25eu6t15 said:


> Why do people, when positioning something , insist on saying _'oriented' _.. the word is _Orientated _!! derived from_ "Orientation"_...


Hi Alun 

I agree with all the others, but oriented is valid, it is the adjective, meaning to have physical orientation. But that doesn't get away from the fact that people often use it in the wrong context.  

Hopefully that doesn't come across as too pedantic or @rsey, so I put a little :wink: at the end. 

I get particularly annoyed with the specific/pacific one, one of my bosses used to do this all the time, along with necessarily/nececellery  

Cheers 

Mark


----------



## MikeG. (9 Mar 2009)

Jenx":1s6roblj said:


> difficult a word to _*get ones head around ?*_



    ...........Yep, that's one of mine!!

"At the end of the day"..........& "you know what I mean", as well as the rising interrogative intonation of Ozzies, slipping in over here as a result of Australian soap operas.

Mike


----------



## Jenx (9 Mar 2009)

We're slowly turning into Walter Matthau's, Mark   
Grumpy old men    

How's the house working out ? .. and more specifically, the heating ?
8) 8) 8)


----------



## Jenx (9 Mar 2009)

Mike Garnham":1b7koj8q said:


> Jenx":1b7koj8q said:
> 
> 
> > difficult a word to _*get ones head around ?*_
> ...



    

And people who go 'up' in the voice inflection at the end of their sentences ? whats the script with that !!!


----------



## MikeG. (9 Mar 2009)

Jenx":66ry8ug1 said:


> Mike Garnham":66ry8ug1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jenx":66ry8ug1 said:
> ...



We're saying the same thing, Jenx!!

Mike


----------



## TrimTheKing (9 Mar 2009)

Jenx":30nqbxft said:


> We're slowly turning into Walter Matthau's, Mark
> Grumpy old men
> 
> How's the house working out ? .. and more specifically, the heating ?
> 8) 8) 8)


 I've been a grumpy git since the day I was born 

Heating is great apart from I seem to be losing pressure steadily over a couple of months until it reaches zero, then the upstairs rads seem to get air in and only heat half way up. Every couple of months I need to fill up the overflow then bleed the rads and it works fine again for a while, still very slowly losing system pressure.

I'm assuming this must mean I have a leak somewhere but I can't for the life of me work out where it could be. Unless it is the under floor heating in the cellar, but if so then how the hell do I check without ripping up the floor? 

Mark


----------



## woodbloke (9 Mar 2009)

Jenx":2gt86nz0 said:


> We're *slowly *turning into Walter Matthau's, Mark
> Grumpy old men
> 
> How's the house working out ? .. and more specifically, the heating ?
> 8) 8) 8)


When was it ever slow? :lol: and I hate that rising intonation at the end of a scentence as well :evil:...send it back to Oz! - Rob


----------



## Argee (9 Mar 2009)

Jenx":2nxjl42l said:


> ... and just What on earth is a _"Cee-change ?"_


I think you'll find what is referred to is a *"sea change."*

_"A radical, and apparently mystical, change."_

_Origin_: From Shakespeare's The Tempest, 1610:

ARIEL [sings]:
Full fathom five thy father lies;
Of his bones are coral made;
Those are pearls that were his eyes:
Nothing of him that doth fade
But doth suffer a sea-change
Into something rich and strange. 

Oo-er, hark at me! 

Ray.


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 Mar 2009)

Thanks Ray, I now have a mental picture of you dressed as a Sprite!


----------



## Jenx (9 Mar 2009)

Mike, yes we are !  -- you know what its like, once the rant-head goes on !   

Ray .. I'm corrected once again ! heh heh    

Mark ...
if the pressure loss is so gradual, its quite feasible that you're experiencing what's termed 'micro-leakage', where air gets drawn in, and yet no water-leakage is evident. The large nuts that secure a pump into the line are particularly guilty of being a source of this.

Other possibility is that the loss is so slight, that evaporation ( due in some small part to the heating being 'on') removes all visible evidence before you can get to detecting it.
As you say, in the absence of tearing half the house down, it could be a tricky one to get to the bottom of...
Over how long a period would you say this loss in pressure is taking place ? ... and what are you losing, pressure wise ? from 1 bar down to what, say half a bar , over a month ? ....
Will try and help if I can 8) 8) 8)


----------



## wizer (9 Mar 2009)

When you travel on public transport for over 3hrs a day, you build up a whole host of Pet Hates.

One that really gets up my nose on the tubes (or rather in the stations) is people's inability to use common sense and walk on the *left*. You are in a rush, get half way down a corridor and a hundred people flood off a train and you are left trying to weave in an out of them to get where your going. Another prime example of this is Oxford St or any large shopping centre. God forbid if you want to just get from one end to the other quickly!

I think more should be done in the way of educating the public on how to act when in public. A kind of highway code for people on foot.


----------



## Jenx (9 Mar 2009)

That's one for Dragon's Den, Tom ! ... 
I can see it now.. Wizer's Pavement Code.  

... safe stopping distance in trainers,
... safe stopping distance in Brogues,

..


But in truth, thats not a bad concept ...

what about this one....
stupid women, often with a buggy in the equation, getting to the top or bottom of escalators in shopping centres, and stopping within two feet of exiting the escalator, to gaze around looking for 'whateverys', or the body shop.. thus causing utter chaos and blind panic behind them on the 'moving stairs' ...

now that RREALLLLLY grinds my gears :wink: 8) 8) 8)


----------



## wizer (9 Mar 2009)

What's worse is normal people, obviously on their way home from work, walking down the escalators and then stopping at the bottom for the last foot, gingerly stepping off as if it was going to eat them alive! This has a knock on effect and eventually will grind the 'walking side' of the escalator to a halt!


----------



## Digit (9 Mar 2009)

Blimey! I really started something with my OP didn't I!?

Roy.


----------



## Jenx (9 Mar 2009)

Oh yes ! keep 'em coming ! :wink:


----------



## Shadowfax (9 Mar 2009)

I've said this before and I make no apology but I really can't stand it when people say "would of, could of, should of, might of" etc. The word is "have" not "of"!
And what about "your" when what is meant is "you're, as in "you are". This is just basic English being mutilated!
While I am at it what is the justification for "Man United"? Can't people manage another two syllables? This is just laziness or score-board speak as far as I can tell. "Man U" I can accept because the whole thing is a contraction but to leave the majority of a city's name off is just laziness in the extreme. Try asking for a train ticket to Man and see what you get!
OK, I feel better now!
Cheers,

SF


----------



## TrimTheKing (9 Mar 2009)

Pet hates? Pet hates? I have just changed mine, now it is my effing toaster! Bluddy expensive Dualit one bought for us as a wedding present, and since the day we got it we have never managed to get the settings right.

Somewhere between setting 2 & 3 there is a microscopic 'sweet spot' which must be right, but I'm damned if I can find it! My toast has to go in for two passes, first one is as if it's been on a radiator for 5 minutes, then unless you are standing over it, the second pass comes out as charcoal!

Grrrrrr, I would do better with a fork and a candle!"

Mark


----------



## cambournepete (9 Mar 2009)

TrimTheKing":24b8mt70 said:


> Grrrrrr, I would do better with a fork and a candle!"



I think you mean "fork 'n' candle"


----------



## Jenx (9 Mar 2009)

" Got any 'O's ? " 

I feel a sketch coming on :wink:


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 Mar 2009)

Jenx":345mm0d7 said:


> " Got any 'O's ? "
> 
> I feel a sketch coming on :wink:



Ah, makes me smile just thinking about it.
S


----------



## Soulfly (9 Mar 2009)

What I hate is the term 'entry level' to describe anything cheap and rubbish.


----------



## big soft moose (11 Mar 2009)

my pet hate is people who troll on forums and spoil things for the majority. particularly when they dont actually have the knowledge or interests they purport to have and are soley interested in putting people down or causing aguments.


----------



## big soft moose (11 Mar 2009)

aldel":2zsfd2cj said:


> 70 on motorways only yet most think dual carriageways are 70 too. (60 mph) There is confusionand many police officers I have asked seem to think 70 is the standard maximum on all but A roads. (60)



i'm afraid your freind who did a speed awareness course is wrong - from the govt highway code website ( http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTr ... /DG_070304 ) sect 124

national speed limits unless other wise indicated

Cars & motorcycles
(including car-derived vans up to 2 tonnes maximum laden weight)
built up areas 30 (48 )
single carriageways 60 (96)
dual carriageways 70 (112)
motorways 70 (112)

Cars towing caravans or trailers
(including car-derived vans and motorcycles)
built up areas 30 (48 )
single carriageways 50 (80)
dual carriageways 60 (96)
motorways 60 (96) 

Goods vehicles
(not exceeding 7.5 tonnes maximum laden weight)
built up areas 30 (48 )
single cariageways 50 (80)
dual carriageways 60 (96)
motorways 70 (112) **

Goods vehicles
(exceeding 7.5 tonnes maximum laden weight)
built up areas 30 (48 )
single cariageways 40 (64)
dual carriageways 50 (80)
motorways 60 (96)

there is somewhat of a grey area between car derived vans and light goods vehicles in that a transit is a light goods vehicle and thus limited to 60 wheras a 4x4 van(like my D22) which is a similar size is considered to be a car derrived van and thus is limited to 70.


----------



## Doctor (11 Mar 2009)

I really don't understand how such tiny things described in these posts can wind people up.
Guys just chill out a bit.
If I have an item which winds me up its the PC, seems to have a mind of its own sometimes.


----------



## Jenx (12 Mar 2009)

big soft moose":3fpud7d0 said:


> my pet hate is people who troll on forums and spoil things for the majority. particularly when they dont actually have the knowledge or interests they purport to have and are soley interested in putting people down or causing aguments.



Ha ha ha .... Moose, thats very subtle, and a cracker ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Doctor (12 Mar 2009)

big soft moose":26wdw8pv said:


> particularly when they dont actually have the knowledge or interests they purport to have and are soley interested in putting people down or causing aguments.



Ooohh, can you post something like that without naming and shaming.


----------



## Digit (12 Mar 2009)

superfluous road signs is another. 
One our local ones warns of 'Dangerous Bend'. 
I live in fear of being ravaged by slavering bend! 
Perhaps they should say 'Dangerous Curves'. My mum warned me about those! 

Roy.


----------



## Nicky (13 Mar 2009)

Ironballs":2knh1j2j said:


> I have to follow her after every paint job to clean brushes. Apparently wrapping a brush in cling film and leaving it for 2 months is a legitimate alternative to cleaning the paint off and drying. I've given up buying decent quality brushes




My husband has banned me from painting anymore round the house - I seem very good at getting more paint on me than the brush or woodwork!!


----------



## big soft moose (13 Mar 2009)

Digit":2jmitt4b said:


> superfluous road signs is another.
> One our local ones warns of 'Dangerous Bend'.
> I live in fear of being ravaged by slavering bend!
> Perhaps they should say 'Dangerous Curves'. My mum warned me about those!
> ...



and pointless signs of all descriptions especially the badly worded ones

like

" in case of fire do not use lift" what ? ever ?


----------



## woodbloke (13 Mar 2009)

Digit":2cfnxpda said:


> superfluous road signs is another.
> One our local ones warns of 'Dangerous Bend'.
> I live in fear of being ravaged by slavering bend!
> Perhaps they should say 'Dangerous Curves'. My mum warned me about those!
> ...


The other one I like is 'Heavy Plant Crossing'...I've always got visions of somebody staggering across the road with a huge turnip in his arms :lol: - Rob


----------



## TrimTheKing (13 Mar 2009)

big soft moose":ssiu18z5 said:


> Digit":ssiu18z5 said:
> 
> 
> > superfluous road signs is another.
> ...


Badly worded signs in general. There is one in the Gent's at my Watford office which says 'Please leave this facility in the manner you would expect to find it', what, through the door? Do they really expect me to go out through the window?

And if they are talking about the cleanliness state (which is what I suspect, but prefer to go with the first option), then if I walk in there and there is dung smothered all over the walls (which I would not expect to find), am I expected to clean this up? :shock: 

Mark


----------



## big soft moose (13 Mar 2009)

TrimTheKing":3v4ioarc said:


> And if they are talking about the cleanliness state (which is what I suspect, but prefer to go with the first option), then if I walk in there and there is dung smothered all over the walls (which I would not expect to find), am I expected to clean this up? :shock:
> 
> Mark



and on the other hand in some areas you might well expect to find Sh*te all over the walls , so if there isnt any are they saying they want you to add some ???

my other favourite is the one you see on station platforms

" trains stop here" what ? really ? I never would have guessed

and dont lets even get started on the unecessary aprostrephes

Ive also seen that one rendered as " Train's stop here"


----------



## TrimTheKing (13 Mar 2009)

big soft moose":2iabnis6 said:


> Ive also seen that one rendered as " Train's stop here"


What's wrong with that? Train is stop here, makes perfect sense


----------



## Jenx (13 Mar 2009)

Apparently some train stations have ...
_"Do not stand too close to the platform's edge, as there is a danger you could be sucked off"_

But thats not one of my pet hates.



:wink:


----------



## wizer (13 Mar 2009)

TrimTheKing":eufq6h3s said:


> big soft moose":eufq6h3s said:
> 
> 
> > Ive also seen that one rendered as " Train's stop here"
> ...



No no no, it's the Train's Stop i.e the stop belongs to the train. :roll: These people know nothing :wink:


----------



## TrimTheKing (13 Mar 2009)

wizer":29hg89yd said:


> TrimTheKing":29hg89yd said:
> 
> 
> > big soft moose":29hg89yd said:
> ...


LOL, silly me! It's this Inglish langwidge, it's just too hard to understand! 

Mark


----------



## big soft moose (13 Mar 2009)

Jenx":25ydabe8 said:


> Apparently some train stations have ...
> _"Do not stand too close to the platform's edge, as there is a danger you could be sucked off"_



yep they have those signs at milton kenes central - mind you if you've ever been there late at night....


----------



## RogerS (13 Mar 2009)

I hate the increasing use (imported from the US I think) of 'For Sure' instead of Certainly or Certain.


----------



## Rich (13 Mar 2009)

Pedantry??? :lol: 

Rich.


----------



## wizer (13 Mar 2009)

I don't hear For Sure too much but am guilty of using 'At the end of the day' and 'Basically'. How very lower class of me.

It's not a pet hate but amuses me no end to hear the Business Boardroom speak like 'Blue Sky thinking', 'Mind Shower', etc


----------



## TrimTheKing (13 Mar 2009)

wizer":3cgafnzt said:


> I don't hear For Sure too much but am guilty of using 'At the end of the day' and 'Basically'. How very lower class of me.
> 
> It's not a pet hate but amuses me no end to hear the Business Boardroom speak like 'Blue Sky thinking', 'Mind Shower', etc


Haha, I don't like to give time to hatred but I absolutely despise 'Management speak'.

'Let's run it up the flagpole and see who salutes it' is one of the worst I have heard. 'Putting it out there' is another.

Mark


----------



## big soft moose (14 Mar 2009)

wizer":1gv9wldo said:


> It's not a pet hate but amuses me no end to hear the Business Boardroom speak like 'Blue Sky thinking', 'Mind Shower', etc



yep - in a meeting the other day one of our guys requested that "horizon scanning" be added to the next agenda - as we dont make radar we found this a bit confusing  - but apparently it is the new buzz speak for "taking stock of where we are and dealing with ongoing issues" :roll:

mind you i'm not totally inocent of this as since taking over my bosses role (shes on maternity leave) i have found phrases like "key" and "pivotal" & "stakeholder"slipping into my vocabulary - as in " its _absolutely pivotal that all key stake holders are consulted_" rather than just saying we need to talk to the people involved.

If i start talking about "thinking outside the box" , and "non linear progresion of the idea stream" , someone please whack me one.


----------



## newt (14 Mar 2009)

Kettles/milk jugs/gravy boats etc that do not pour without dripping, bloody *form* before *function *:twisted:


----------



## woodbloke (14 Mar 2009)

newt":2lmmx5np said:


> Kettles/milk jugs/gravy boats etc that do not pour without dripping, bloody *form* before *function *:twisted:


...Pete - and also SWIMBO' s that lob choccy biscuits into the trolly at Tesco's and disintigrate the first couple out the packet :lol: - Rob


----------



## Jenx (15 Mar 2009)

TrimTheKing":13ebpsog said:


> wizer":13ebpsog said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hear For Sure too much but am guilty of using 'At the end of the day' and 'Basically'. How very lower class of me.
> ...



Having been in sales for a long time, and taken lots of fairly sizeable orders... getting a half decent one from a great customer, who is a long standing mate anyway, for a 24" Hydraulically actuated Energy dissipation valve, in Stainless ( Hydro Power plant application ), was greeted by a new 'director' with him telling me to _'savour the moment'_

Not including its 'cringeworthyness', I felt like hauling the syrupy pillock out into the car park and giving him a moment or two to _'savour'_ of his own. Clown. :evil: he can 'push the envelope' all he likes, cause I left and took most of the business with me ! ha ha .


----------



## brianhabby (15 Mar 2009)

1. Fly Tippers

2. Tail Gaters - _if that's spelt correctly_ :? 

That'll do for now but I'm sure I'll think of more  

regards

Brian


----------



## OPJ (16 Mar 2009)

Americanisms creeping in to our language, like how every television *series* has become a "_season_", just because the US DVD box sets tell you so!! :x 

Football on ITV... :roll: When Andy Townsend and Robbie Earle are the best that you can come up with for "expert analysis", well, that says it all really! I'm no fan of Jamie Redknapp (at least he has "passion"!) but, I've been missing SkySports more than ever since the BBC lost the FA Cup.  Don't get me started on the commentary... David Pleat has introduced players such as Zlatan _Abramovich_ and Yossi _Ben-nanoon_ (to name just two!) - and then, there's Clive Tyldsley's irritating pronunciation of "_Nanny_" (Nani)!! :evil: 


A good way to irritate tail-gaters is to stay close the centre of the road so they can't overtake and drop five miles below the speed limit! I do it all the time!  :wink: 

There was a w****r in a green Mondeo the other day who came from two cars behind, cut right in front of me and slammed his brakes on, forcing me and the queue behind to brake sharply (not forgetting the hand gesture)! This was moving from a 30 in to a 40mph zone, although it didn't try the same stunt when he reached the queue of non-moving traffic, two-hundred yards over the hill! 

People who can't navigate roundabouts properly also gets me. When the exit straight-ahead is slightly off-centre to the right, you're supposed to approach in the *right*-hand lane... :roll: 

With dual-carriageways, I've always thought that the limit becomes 70mph _only_ when there's a central reservation?


----------



## zeb (17 Mar 2009)

1. ppl with no regards to push bikes on the road (found solution speed up as there over taking lol they have to down shift then lol or drop back behind u :lol: )
2. windows vs mac vs linux im a nerd btw ppl have ot stop arguing 
3.ppl that hit ppl and drive away been the victim twice (im onabout hit n run ppl )


----------



## OPJ (17 Mar 2009)

Thought of another one this morning - people who slam doors! Why?! Why can't you pull the handle down and _close it_ properly???


----------



## Jenx (17 Mar 2009)

People who let their kids push their feet into the back of your seat in the cinema or on an aircraft .....

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## newt (17 Mar 2009)

I see the phrase FESS UP is being used is it short for confess and what does the phrase EARLY DOORS really mean. I assume it has nothing to do with doors. Geeerrrr :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## woodbloke (17 Mar 2009)

OPJ":39o5svdu said:


> I'm no fan of Jamie Redknapp


...neither am I, but I quite like his SWIMBO :wink: - Rob


----------



## big soft moose (17 Mar 2009)

newt":1a0qmw8j said:


> what does the phrase EARLY DOORS really mean. I assume it has nothing to do with doors. Geeerrrr :twisted: :twisted:



"early doors" comes from some pubs having early licences to serve market traders etc when they finished shift before 11am. 

Thus being out "early doors" came to mean that you were on shift in time to finish to make the early oppening (usually at 9am - so a 7 hour shift would mean a 2am start)


----------



## big soft moose (17 Mar 2009)

zeb":dr4k9emj said:


> 1. ppl with no regards to push bikes on the road (found solution speed up as there over taking lol they have to down shift then lol or drop back behind u :lol: )
> )



cyclists who cycle with no consideration for other road users - especially either cycling in the middle of the road or cycling two abreast having a nice chat , in a 60mph zone, oblivious to the huge queue of traffic behind them :evil: 

and btw try that fun solution with me zeb and i shall drop back then wait for a nice big puddle to come up , and overtake whilst accelerating to give you a nice refreshing muddy , oily, shower.

setting out to antagonise car drivers is neither big nor clever - it is also foolish , remember that you are soft and squishy but cars arent.


----------



## zeb (17 Mar 2009)

lol u sound one of thoses ppl of saty glued to the buttocks of a cyclist are u ??, and u now that ur meant to leve the same ammount of room for a push bike that u would for a car :?: my mate fell her test becuse of that, :shock: i do not set out to water drivers off only the pain in the ass one's :lol: , i ride mainly country roads which is diffrent to main roads, i will ride in the middle of my own lane so i have room to move in when a silly person takes over in silly places, what is it with cars and blind coners ?? :roll: 

on main roads im the cyclyst doing 30 mph (a bit faster when i get my racer  ) and trying to stay out the way and alive 

i ve been hit 2 twice both times ppl swothing in on my on a coner because there is a car cooming up the other way so im a bit sentive to blind coner 

rant over and sorry if i call u offensive and i now what ur saying bsm


----------



## thejhw (18 Mar 2009)

Hi Zeb.
I guess one of my pet hates is the growing prevalence of people using "text speak" on the web, especially in forums such as this which are not necessarily peopled by members of the "texting" generation!  
It makes your posts extremely difficult to read and understand. Have you considered using the SpellCheck button before the Submit button?

Just a little time spent shows that you care about your fellow member's understanding of your posts.
I guess that the corollary of that is that not caring shows a certain arrogance that is out of place even in the General Chat section. 

I'm sure you don't mean anything by this aspect of your posts, (which I find generally entertaining), and I hope that you won't take offence at my comments. I'm certainly not laying down laws for the forum, but just replying in general to the OP and you happened along at the wrong time!  

Jim


----------



## big soft moose (18 Mar 2009)

zeb":1axah8x7 said:


> lol u sound one of thoses ppl of saty glued to the **** of a cyclist are u ??, and u now that ur meant to leve the same ammount of room for a push bike that u would for a car :?: my mate fell her test becuse of that, :shock: i do not set out to water drivers off only the pain in the ass one's :lol: , i ride mainly country roads which is diffrent to main roads, i will ride in the middle of my own lane so i have room to move in when a silly person takes over in silly places, what is it with cars and blind coners ?? :roll:
> 
> on main roads im the cyclyst doing 30 mph (a bit faster when i get my racer  ) and trying to stay out the way and alive
> 
> ...



zeb you are virtually incomprehensible (which is another pet hate , text speak, or shld tht b txt spk )

no i'm not the sort of silly person who drives right on the @rse of cyclists , i usually drive well back and ovetake easily wide enough to give then falling space.

however round here at least you frequently get big groups who rather than cycling in single file towards the curb as they are supoosed to insist on cycling in big groups blocking the whole lane. Now yes i admit that a car would take up that much space but if you chose to drive a car at 15mph up the A420 in rush hour causing a massive tailback you would get pulled up for obstructing the traffic !

and your logic about cycling in the middle of the road to give you room to move in is faulty - if you were cycling near the kerb you wouldnt have to move in - and not as many car drivers would overtake you recklessly if you didnt set out to P*ss them off by speeding up when they move to overtake.

Just to be clear have no problem with the vast majority of cyclists , but i do think that they (like any other road user) should be subject to a tst of their proficiency , have bikes regularly examined for road worthingness (like the mot) , have to have collision insurance, and be compelled to use a decent sized headlight and rear light(not one of those poxy flash on and off ones) at night and in poor weather conditions. They should also be subject to prosecution for obstructions, speeding, cycling recklessly and all the other rules of the road that apply to other users.

also I feel that the automatic assumption of fault on the motorist in a colllision between car and bike should be dropped - and every case examined on its merits.

For example my old dear (who is probably one of the most cautious drivers known to man) was entering a mini roundabout one night last year having previously checked that nothing was coming from the right , when a cyclist dressed entirely in black and without a decent front light cycled into the side of her car (thus demostrating that he had entered the roundabout after her), he came off and suffered slight injury. 

Now had he been a motor cyclist or car, the case would have been open and shut against him , however because he was on a bike they didnt even investigate just found my old dear at fault.


----------



## Setch (18 Mar 2009)

I would have no problem treating cyclists like ther vehicles, if they were prepared to act like them. That would mean obeying red lights, matching the speed of other traffic, not undertaking and the like.

Pet hates - drivers who will join a line of queuing traffic, blocking a junction whilst someone is waiting to move out, and people who don't acknowledge you when you give way to them on narrow roads.


----------



## filsgreen (18 Mar 2009)

big soft moose":g47j0fyk said:


> wizer":g47j0fyk said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a pet hate but amuses me no end to hear the Business Boardroom speak like 'Blue Sky thinking', 'Mind Shower', etc
> ...





Thought this was relevant Wizer:

Councils must ditch 200 jargon words like "blue sky thinking", "stakeholder" and "incentivising" so ordinary people can understand them

Business-speak phrases like "predictors of beaconicity" and "holistic governance" are off the menu if council workers want to make sense to taxpayers, the Local Government Association said.

They have compiled a list of words and phrases that councils should eliminate from their vocabulary.

Instead of "across-the-piece" they should say "everyone working together" rather then say "actioned" they should simply use the word, "do".

Workers should not "facilitate" they should "help" and instead of "fast-tracking" something


----------



## thejhw (18 Mar 2009)

And the BBC's little quiz.
I managed 4/7 but every single one was a guess!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/7950640.stm

Jim


----------



## Racers (18 Mar 2009)

Hi,

2/7 

Its all a load of you know what.


Pete


----------



## big soft moose (18 Mar 2009)

I'm almost ashamed to say that i scored 6/7 - but then I work for (or at least hosted by) a council.

that said the council at hand already has a clear speech policy in its communications with the public, it is only in internal meetings that you get "initiatives for competaneous stake holder engagement" and such like


----------



## zeb (18 Mar 2009)

Well sorry to drag this out lol a mod can delete if they wish 

sorry about the text talk force of habit from other forums im on :roll: 

sorry to course offensive to you by calling you a @ss (which i want but you may of read it like that so sorry) and i like ur style of driving so respect :lol: 
yep i understand fully what you are saying about packs of road riders, and yes i do think it stupid and some riders think they own the roads so sorry for the nasty riders around  
As i said before it hard to explain but as the roads around here are only a lorry and a bit wide if i ride in the middle of my lane im more visible apparently,when car behind me i pull in and go back in to the side of the road (a dodge the pot holes) to let cars go past 

personally i will not ride without a densest light on the front, i have two , and i have two on the back a fast flashing one and a constant on one , some say overkill maybe on the front if ur in a city,town,built up area but im not :lol: 
A mot for push bikes would be point less and would mean people like me would end up walking every were as i have no car to get my bike to the local bike shops which are not really local ,oh and to do the mot would take around 5 mins, check cranks,pull brakes,check tyres, bounce the suspension check for cracks on the welds, would be pritty point less 
i know im assuming here agin but are u a city lad ? i ask becuse out in the sticks e.g were i am there are no buses so i cant get anywere if i had to pay insurance tax etc etc simply i would not have a job now,wouldnt of been able to find a job, and wouldnt have a little fredom to go were i want im 17 by the way, so insurance would be stupid if u ask me, maybe a small road tax :?: and having to have a driving lience for a push bike would mean lot of kids wouldnt get out to have fun etc u see were im comming from ? 

oh i didn't really write what i meant/ didn't make it clear before 
hope this makes my point clear ?
rant 2 over lol


----------



## big soft moose (18 Mar 2009)

no zeb i'm not a city lad - i both live and work in the countryside and i understand the point about buses being rare as rocking horse dung. Which is why I drive a car.

my point about cycling MOT was that you can currently ride a bike with unsafe lights/brakes/ tyres or what have you with total impunity and if these defects cause an accident with a car the car driver will automatically be at fault. and re the distance - surely you could cycle to the cycle shop ?

Driving licence wise - all it would take would be for the cycling proficiency test (which is widely and cheaply available often in schools anyway) to be made mandatory, and a sensible legal age put on ( 12 ? ) kids younger than that shouldt be cycling on the roads without parental supervision anyway.

road tax wise - road tax is now done on CO2 emmisions , and as a bike is carbon neutral you would be nil rated which is fair enough.


----------



## Digit (18 Mar 2009)

> would be nil rated which is fair enough.



So you would charged for a disc stating that no tax was required. They wouldn't miss a chance like that!

Roy.


----------



## big soft moose (18 Mar 2009)

Digit":1ydlenfq said:


> > would be nil rated which is fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not at the moment - if you have a nil rated or tax exempt car you just fill the form in, produce your insurance and MOT and get given the disc.


----------



## Digit (18 Mar 2009)

Yeah, I know BSM as my car is tax exempt, but 'they' are watching!

Roy.


----------



## zeb (18 Mar 2009)

oh right sorry i see what u mean about proficiency test and yes id say a age restriction but id be for 11 not 12 as that when u more up to secondary school

my local bike shop, well only one i trust if a 60 miles round trip, and my local hellfords are lethal when it comes to push bikes, 
pet hate: hellfords near me lol, they say they they have to assemble the bike for u and when u get it home assuming it will work the brakes dont engage on the disc's and the gears dont change, and they cut the wire so short u have to go buy new wires for ur bike :twisted: 
my mate brother rode his nice new bike up his garden, slight hill and went hit the shed at the end of the path he was 10 so ill let him off testing to make sure the bike is safe and I wasn't there alas I mend his bike and gave hallfords a right earful 

right fair play maybe u road are not like the road i ride ??lol still when iam on bigger roads iam on the side out the way 

oh and to all reading this cycling on the road is not as dangerous as I may of made it sound, get your bike out and ride !!!


----------

